# Creamy,sweet, chocolatey, coffee cigar



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey everyone!

So I'm looking for a recommendation on a non-infused cigar that is Creamy(in both cream flavor and creamy textured smoke) and sweet, perhaps with notes of cocoa and coffee/espresso.

Im trying to avoid flavors like wood/leather/earth/spice.


Thanks very much!:rockon:


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

Don Tomas Maduro!

Is my answer to everything lol. I like creamy and chocolate coffee smokes and I feel this one does that pretty well. Some earth flavors in there too which I enjoy, dunno if it's enough to turn you off. They're pretty cheap though. 

Brickhouse Maduro is another I really enjoyed that I think you might like.

And I haven't yet tried the Drew Estates Natural but from what I've read they should fit that bill. I have a Root sitting here at my desk actually that I just picked up this afternoon.


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

Perdomo Habano Maduro
Perdomo Cuban Parejo Maduro
Nica Libre 1990 (cheap)
RP Cuban blend maduro
El Mejor Espresso (also cheap and not infused)
Oliva G maduro
All of these fit he bill rather well. Except that at least to me, the earth and spice go together well with cocoa and espresso. I doubt that you can get "ONLY" coffee/chocolate/espresso all by itself without at least some of the other flavors that you mention.
Try a padron 1926 or 1992, though.. The only thing that I got from the 1964 was a little earth on top of the creamy coffee and chocolate. They are just too expensive for me right now and I like spice/pepper with coffee chocolate.


----------



## DanTheSmoker (Nov 24, 2013)

Joe Bonzo said:


> Don Tomas Maduro!
> 
> Is my answer to everything lol. I like creamy and chocolate coffee smokes and I feel this one does that pretty well. Some earth flavors in there too which I enjoy, dunno if it's enough to turn you off.


Got one resting in humi. Now I want to try it if these are the flavours


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

A different suggestion: Smoke your favorite Connecticut wrapped cigar and pair it with a Caffe Mocha.


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

Yup... I've seen you post the DT Maddie quite a bit.  But that's good because I keep forgetting to grab some. I like all the other DT except the conn. Sorry for the HJ... 


Joe Bonzo said:


> Don Tomas Maduro!
> 
> Is my answer to everything lol. I like creamy and chocolate coffee smokes and I feel this one does that pretty well. Some earth flavors in there too which I enjoy, dunno if it's enough to turn you off. They're pretty cheap though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the recommendations!

I am aware that some wood/earth is almost unavoidable, and I'm perfectly OK with that.
I just don't like cigars that are strictly heavy wood/earth/spice flavors.
I prefer sweet/cocoa and such.


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

rjwillow said:


> Yup... I've seen you post the DT Maddie quite a bit.  But that's good because I keep forgetting to grab some. I like all the other DT except the conn. Sorry for the HJ...


Lol yep, that's my go-to cigar right now. I'm still pretty noob to the hobby, but they say smoke what you like, and I sure like 'em. The only other DT I've tried is the Sun Grown, but I wasn't crazy about it. Just order a box of the maduros tho, my first box purchase actually.

I guess I'd better be careful or I'm gonna be the DTM cheerleader soon


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

Oliva G maduro or padron core line maduro.


----------



## Walt69 (Aug 24, 2012)

Asylum 13 maduro tasted about right, Oliva V Maduro is freaking amazing, Carlos torano 50 year, i've also heard the perdomo lot 23 maduro fits that bill. Anything else I can think of off the top of my head carries a fair bit of spice, but the Padron 3000 maduro was my go-to stick for a long time.


----------



## stltimmy1979 (Nov 1, 2013)

Torano Exodus 1959


----------



## VictorSmalls (Feb 16, 2014)

I am also going to give a few of these a try.  Great suggestions.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

JDN Cabinetta Lancero is a milk chocolate coffee bomb. For more of an espresso & bittersweet chocolate try the LGC Serie N.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Your solution will appear when you have 100 post !!!


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Guitarist93 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> So I'm looking for a recommendation on a non-infused cigar that is Creamy(in both cream flavor and creamy textured smoke) and sweet, perhaps with notes of cocoa and coffee/espresso.
> 
> ...


padron 64,
but why the aversion to infused? 
have you actually tried any of the coffee infused smokes?
the tabaks fit the description otherwise.....


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

sullen said:


> padron 64,
> but why the aversion to infused?
> have you actually tried any of the coffee infused smokes?
> the tabaks fit the description otherwise.....


Yes, I've tried the Tabaks and the Drew Estate Java, and they are very good, but I'm looking for a smoke that doesn't have that strong of flavors. 
I do enjoy them occasionally, but I don't always want a flavor bomb..


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Guitarist93 said:


> Yes, I've tried the Tabaks and the Drew Estate Java, and they are very good, but I'm looking for a smoke that doesn't have that strong of flavors.
> I do enjoy them occasionally, but I don't always want a flavor bomb..


got ya, ok, alot of people won't even try cigars if they're flavored or infused.

also epc cardinal maduro has a very pronounced chocolate flavor to it.

i don't really read this blog normally but he does use the flavor wheel in his reviews:
Padron Anniversary 1964 - Cigar Review | Stogies on the Rocks
EP Carrillo Cardinal Maduro - Cigar Review | Stogies on the Rocks


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

The first one that came to mind for me was the Tat TAA 2012. Might be hard to find at this point but from my experience, it all of what you are looking for.


----------



## GoMets (Sep 25, 2013)

Kristoff Maduro...simply heaven


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Its been some time since Ive had one but I remember the Four Kicks being very creamy. The Kristoff ligero maduro also fits the exact profile you described. Though the body is in the med-full range but that plays a big part in the creamy mouthfeel of the smoke. Not a heavy vitamin N bomb either.



edit - looks like Bob beat me to it while I was typing... Great cigars.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

You might try an Alec Bradley American Sun Grown Blend. The first one of those knocked my socks off and left me coming back for more. The wood and leather in it is very subtle.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Arturo Fuente 858 maduro has a nice sweetness. Alec Bradley Prensado might fit some of that profile, too. As it's already been said, the Padron X000 / 1964 maduro line is one of your best bets.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

*Bock y Ca, sold in bundles that can be found on Mikes Cigars and I think JR Cigar; nearly ANY Perdomo cigar be it the Silvio, Champaign series, Lot 23, etc; Villar Y Villar which can also be found at Mike's; Cuban Sandwich featuring a Cameroon wrapper surrounding Nicaraguan tobacco - all of these are 100% tobacco largely featuring Nicaraguan and some a few other countries' makeup, and will not break your bank :thumb:


----------



## tjhemp (Dec 29, 2013)

Flor De Las Antillas creamy flavor and smoke. Excellent cigar.


----------



## J0N47H4N (Jan 26, 2014)

Ortega Serie D Maduro. Reminded me of a mix of coffee and mexican chocolate


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

Try a Casa Magna Oscuro.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Diesel UHC? 

CAO mx2?


----------

